# Professional carpenter carving pattern for cabinet legs in vintage style



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

A classic TV cabinet is assembled from many parts. Cabinet legs are one of those parts. The TV cabinet legs are designed with simple patterns. The patterns are carved by a professional carpenter.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thank you again for sharing your skills with us.
there are so many good carving videos on youtube today that it is unreal.
but most are old and they are posts only (tutorials) with no communication.
thank you for taking the time to answer our questions and allowing us
to interact with you and your very talented craftsmen.

another question that is probably on a lot of our minds.
would it be possible to watch the shop that sharpens the chisels ??

.


----------

